
Netflix rethinks its Hollywood ambitions - shahryc
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/netflix-rethinks-its-hollywood-ambitions-2017-04-17
======
rurban
Misleading title. The war about the theatre window is still ongoing, and even
advancing than declining. Netflix just got two major movies into Cannes,
Amazon didn't even try with their hit Manchester by the sea. Theatre chains
are already beating the drum against the Cannes directors, who are supposedly
helping killing quality movies by selecting Netflix movies. Looks like Netflix
won this fight, and the more publicity it gets the better for them. The
parallel movie start is just good promotion for their streaming services,
which generates revenue without all the high costs involved in theatres.

Amazon might rethink it's strategy also, and then the studios are really
fucked because then they missed the boat.

